# Cub Cadet Mower-Deck belt problems!



## billysobx

I have a Cub Cadet model # 13BX11CG712. I just bought a new deck drive belt. I put the new one on and the clearance between the belt and the pulley on the tensioner, the one that swings not the stationary one, was only about 1/4". That is with the new belt. The old belt was rubbing the metal tab that sticks up to help keep the belt from jumping off, and the spring was pretty much bottomed out, which caused the belt to jump off. The new belt started rubbing within thirty mins of mowing. According to all the diagrams I have seen, the outer pulley on the tensioner arm should swing allot further toward the front of the deck. Which would in turn make the belt tighter and stop the rubbing, because the spring is actually working. Does anyone know or heard of a smaller belt that may have been used on this model? I have checked every diagram on the web and they show the same belt number. I attached the over-head view of the pulleys. Note where the outer tensioner pulley is, mine is swung way more to the rear of the deck. The belt is actually rubbing the arm. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## billysobx




----------



## Panther063

First question, what's stopping the tensioner pulley from being further forward? and second question, are both small pulleys moveable or is one fixed as you say?


----------



## Basementgeek

Are you 100% sure you got the right belt? Maybe you got a substitute one.

Can you adjust the tab it is rubbing against ?

BG


----------



## billysobx

The left tensioner pulley is fixed. The belts' length is why it swings too far back. That is the part number from cub cadet. If I bend the tab down it is still close to the pulley and the belt going around it. It has to be the wrong belt number.


----------



## Panther063

Try here:
Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...
It lists current belt and superseded belt, also ensure yours is assembled as shown.


----------



## billysobx

I received all my info from Parts Tree.com. Could my deck be knocked out of alignment causing the deck to be closer to the engine pulley, in turn making the belt seem to long? That wouldn't surprise me with all the roots and stumps on my property. The blades are offset on decks so they don't make contact with each other so how would you check to see if it is square with the mower?


----------



## billysobx

I guess I should check the lifting /lowering arms to see if they are square with the back tires. Then put the deck on and check to see if the the brackets on the mower that the arms attach to is still square with the, I will k tires? Thanks for all the input, I will keep on trying to figure this one out.


----------



## SABL

Can the engine be adjusted on the mounts (are the mounting holes elongated)?? Are there any adjustments on the deck mounts?? Make sure all bearings and bushings are up to par.....

I know what you mean about knocking the deck out of alignment.....I constantly 'nudge' my fence posts......300' of chain link with 30+ posts.


----------

